# New Juke rusting



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Any newish Nissan owners experiencing this?

My dad bought a new white Juke Nismo last year and rust spots are coming up through the lacquer.

Had a Google search and it seems a fair few posts regarding this issue came up.

Nissans response was 'fall-out'...jog on

I cant see my Dad getting much of a resolve 1 year on, what options are there? Would a through correction sort this out? 

Apologies for the short story but I timed out after 5 minutes


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Few years back (good few years!) my sister had a new Fiesta Zetec S which rusted...turned out the paint was over baked if that is such a thing. She just argued the toss and got a replacement.


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

If that was me I'd be in that dealer telling them I'm not leaving showroom until I get a replacement or my vehicle sorted ASAP


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

There should be a corrosion guarantee on the vehicle. The fact that its under the clear coat with no surface defects means that it cant be fall out! Argue with Nissan! No amount of detailing can fix under paint rust! it seems as though you are right in the fact its common! Nissan's excuse of "its fallout" Is not very good! http://www.jukeownersgroup.com/dont-buy-a-nissan-juke_topic3003.html


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

i thought paint had a 10 year warranty


----------



## paddyred (Jan 4, 2014)

Paul04 said:


> i thought paint had a 10 year warranty


 correct, there is usually a 10 year corrosion Warranty. Its a shame Nissan don't understand how fallout works!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sounds like a case for nissan uk


then auto express

yadda yadda


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

Really shocking. I work at the factory and know for sure we wouldn't want problems like this shipped out of the door. It's just a shame that you don't live close enough to pop in and ask to speak to someone from the paint shop. 
I'd definately ask for someone to visit the car if you're not getting any joy from the dealers.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

This and this. If you go on the Nissan website the anti corrosion warranty should be published on there. As a consumer you have rights so make sure you exercise those rights. My old man and near on half my family work for Nissan and this sort of story would horrify him. Definitely a case for Nissan Motor Manufacturing UK, that's a £25000 vehicle!

Sorry there should quotes attached from the posts above but tapatalk is not playing ball.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

It cant see it being rust if the plastic bumpers are showing the same 'rust spots' or am I missing something?? This is assuming your the same guy on the Juke forum who's dads Juke Nismo is rusting, sorry if your not.I had what i thought were rust spots on my wife's Fiat 500, on closer inspection it was some sort of fallout on top of the paint that was rusting, it machined off.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

try something like Iron x or korrosol and see what happens...

and yes Lofty the 500 is terrible for fall out


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

I managed to get some pictures last night, I've posted them here 
http://www.jukeownersgroup.com/dont-buy-a-nissan-juke_topic3003_page7.html
Majority of the problem is under the lacquer


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Horatio said:


> I managed to get some pictures last night, I've posted them here
> http://www.jukeownersgroup.com/dont-buy-a-nissan-juke_topic3003_page7.html
> Majority of the problem is under the lacquer


To me that looks like fallout at the min i would deffinatly be trying iron x before going any further.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Why not try ironx it can't do any harm to ur paint and if it works problem solved. If it doesn't then u'll know for certain it's proper rust and u'll have more ammunition to shot at nissan dealer simples.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I thought this but are those blisters under the paint also ? (The raised colourless dots).


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

Hang on, on your post on the Juke forum you say "The rust is very very tiny specs covering most panels, even the plastic colour coded parts." Does the fact that plastic is rusting not tell you that maybe your theory is wrong and it isn't the car that is rusting?!? This is surely just iron fall out.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

The smaller spots are under the lacquer, the bigger spots have broke through and can be polished off but still leaves an orange stain under the lacquer. I'm thinking it's more of a bad reaction or contaminated paint. Hopefully Nissan will get a paint tech to have a look. Will find out Thursday what the dealer says.

If it is fall out, would it not pit the lacquer?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Shaun said:


> I thought this but are those blisters under the paint also ? (The raised colourless dots).


Spotted this also. If they are its not acceptable for a one year old car
Try a fallout remover, like everyone has said and see what happens


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like fallout to me. Have you tried a fallout remover?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Horatio said:


> The smaller spots are under the lacquer, the bigger spots have broke through and can be polished off but still leaves an orange stain under the lacquer. I'm thinking it's more of a bad reaction or contaminated paint. Hopefully Nissan will get a paint tech to have a look. Will find out Thursday what the dealer says.
> 
> If it is fall out, would it not pit the lacquer?


Can you get more pictures of the raised colourless dots ?


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Can you get more pictures of the raised colourless dots ?


I'll try this week. The original pics are just out of focus in those areas.

Got some iron-x on order to come this week as well.

Thanks for the responses so far :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I can see the paint blistering on the left hand side Iron remover will not shift that but the dark brown specs will do might need a couple of hits of iron x failing that try some Tar remover as well, keep us informed but the blistering under the clearcoat can not be rectified with chemicals it's a respray job or a full wetsand and machine intensive machine polishing session but will not be perfect.


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, my dad took his car in last week. Showed the dealership manager, to which he said he had never seen anything like it but was more than happy to rectifvy any further defects should they worsen as the car is covered by manufactuers paint warranty.

My dads decided not to take any further action...why, I dont know.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

I read something the other day about some late car having the metal flake within the laquer rather than in the base coat. I know for a fact this is the case on my Japanese car (Not a Nissan) The article pointed out the tiny particles within the lacquer were rusting as they were exposed.. Sorry cant find the article..

Of course this would make no difference if its solid colour.


----------

